# Usage of Immodium



## Fiona C (May 15, 2009)

Hi There,

I had bowel surgery 3 years ago to create an ileo-anal pouch following years of ulcerative colitis. I am now about to undergo egg collection on Tuesday for my second round of ICSI (the first round was a BFN). However, as a result of the previous surgery my bowel surgeon has now recommended that I take immodium on a daily basis. My concern is that daily usage of immodium could have an impact on the embryo's development should I get a BFP on this occasion. I wonder if you can give your thoughts on this.

Also, as a result of my surgery it is necessary for me to have Gestone injections. Can you advise when these injections should be started? My hospital seems to start it on Day 4 after egg collection, but on my last round I started bleeding 8dp2dt (I found I also started spotting 8 days after IUI  with my 3 previous IUIs using gestone support). I have spoken to the hospital and they will start the gestone earlier with this cycle, but I wonder when the injections should be started

Many thanks,

Fiona


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fiona,

Different clinics have different protocols for progesterone support after IVF/ICSI so there is no right answer I'm afraid. Some start after EC and some after ET just depends.

There isn't a huge amount of data on loperamide exposure in pregnancy but the info available suggests that there is no increased risk from it. It also isn't licensed for use. However the advice is that for long term conditions, such as your own,  loperamide can be used throughout the pregnancy and would generally be considered the first line drug of choice.

All the best for EC today      I would let your surgeon know when you get your BFP though as they should at least keep a track of you if they are prescribing for you during pregnancy.

Maz x


----------



## Fiona C (May 15, 2009)

Hi Maz,

Thanks so much for your response. It's very much appreciated. I try to get by on 2 immodiums per day, which seems sufficient for the moment. My surgeon is aware that we're going through ICSI at the moment, but we'll keep him updated if we get a BFP.

Thanks for your best wishes for my egg retrieval today. It went really well. 15 eggs were retrieved of which 11 are mature. This was such a relief as we only got 3 eggs on the first cycle. Fingers crossed our good luck continues!

Thanks again for your advice,

Fiona


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No problem Fiona, glad it was of use. Good to know surgeon is aware of treatment as they'll be able to keep an eye on you during pregnancy 

Fab news on your egg haul today  Lots of     for a decent crop of lovely embies  All the best for ET & the 2ww when it comes!

Maz x


----------

